# opinions on tiger town and country dutch style ladies bike for touring?



## annabot (7 Aug 2012)

Hi, i just bought a ladies tiger town and country bike in london, but riding it seems rather slow. Not sure if the gears arent set up properly or what, will take it back to the shop tomorrow to check. Bought it cause posture on it is comfortable, i dont like leaning forwards. obviously i cant afford a touring bike or i wouldnt ask this. Im going to go around the uk on it for a couple of months. Does anyone have experience with this bike? Will it be ok? 18 gears seems excessive to me, but then my only experience cycling was a 9 day trip in japan on a single speed freebie （seen in the first few seconds of my video, link below), i really dont know much about bikes. Now i know england isnt as mountainous as japan, but this bike seems rather slow, so im not sure... should i just do it, or would it be better to try to sell it and get something else second hand? waiting for your thoughts. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL40Cbqq3yE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sandra6 (7 Aug 2012)

I have a similar style bike, probably heavier and definitely cheaper components, but I could imagine touring on it being comfortable -but slow. And the hills will be hard. 
Do-able, but maybe not as easy as on a different bike.


----------



## Eribiste (9 Aug 2012)

Errrm, I know I'm not a lady, but I do ride the gent's version of your 'town style' bike. I use a Pashley Roadster Sovereign, a heavyweight steel beast with Sturmey-Archer five speed hub, hub brakes, hub dynamo for the front light and all the elegant style one could wish for. I have to be very patient and talk to it very nicely to make it go up hills. It ain't half quick down 'em though!

The bell and saddle probably weigh more on their own than the entire bike that the hotshot lycra lads ride, but I can get my shopping on the rear rack mounted basket, and so far, it's proving very robust.
If only the same could be said of the rider.....

Anyway, it ain't quick, whatever I do. Even downhill, where my not inconsiderable bulk is getting help from gravity, the air resistance of the sit up and beg style is an impediment. But as Brett would say " Frankly my dear......."


----------



## annabot (9 Aug 2012)

Every time i try to reply my browser crashes and i lose everything i type! Lets see if it will let me post this short one...


----------



## annabot (10 Aug 2012)

The shop offers secondhand viking vienna or ridgeback comet in exchange. Both are fast but less comfortable. Viking aluminium and has front suspension, but older and rusty. Which would you choose?


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2012)

I would consider it do-able depending on the type of terrain and how far you intend to travel in a day. They are heavy bikes and usually have an SA 3 speed hub or similar so gear range is always going to be limited. It's best to put a big sprocket on it to make it easier in the hills but even so, you may have to walk some hills.

I've often done 40 or 50 mile day rides on my vintage roadsters without trouble.


----------



## Bodhbh (10 Aug 2012)

Is this the bike?:

http://www.tigercycles.com/bikes/hybrid/town-&-country-2012-18-black.html

It looks like the bottom gear might be okay most of the time. That back rack looks a bit flimsy tho. How much stuff are you carrying? camping gear or just the minimum? Other thing tho it might be comfy bumping around town, it might not for 50miles a day, everyday.

As you already have the bike can't you at least load 20kg or whatever you are planning on carrying, see how it handles? Then push it up some big hill. Or ride it to Brighton


----------



## The Jogger (11 Aug 2012)

The Comet, isn't a bad bike, with a good selection of gears for the hills. Takes a rack and mud guards, so if you do exchange , I would go for that.


----------



## annabot (13 Aug 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I do carry camping gear, but not as much as 20kg. That pic is it exactly. I think i will ride reading to bath along the canal, which at least in parts is unpaved, so the front fork suspension on the viking may be handy? Plus its aluminium, much lighter to push uphill, so im leaning away from the tiger and toward the lightweight second hand bikes more and more...


----------



## wheres_my_beard (14 Aug 2012)

I would take the Country part of the Town & Country name with a pinch of salt in my opinion. The frame angles look great for short or easy going rides, but I would imagine it would be hard to get your body to work effectively to build up or maintain speed, especially up steep hills of which there are plenty around the UK.

It sounds like you need a* touring bike* for comfort, _and _the speed you seem to be lacking, while you are *touring* / riding around the UK.


----------



## annabot (15 Aug 2012)

Touring bike would be great, but who can afford it? The viking sold, so they are giving me just two options, keep the tiger or take the ridgeback. Ridgeback handlebars are too far for me, hurts muscles between shoulderblades and wrists, but he refuses to adjust it to comfort, i think hes pissed off that i asked for refund. May have to take it and try to adjust it myself...


----------



## wheres_my_beard (15 Aug 2012)

It may be that given enough time in the saddle you will be able to increase your cadence (peddling speed) and get used to your gearing to squeeze a bit more speed out your legs and bike; i found going back to gears after singlespeed and fixed a bit of a pain, as the speed didn't seem to be there, but maybe treat your T&C like a singlespeed for a while and pick a good all-round gear and stick with it, and pile on the revs when you need to.

To me the Ridgeback Comet looks like it has a slightly more dynamic riding position that your T&C or the Viking, with the handlebars getting your hands and body a little more over the front wheel, which will mean you are slightly less upright, but in a better cycling position, which will probably help with your speed issues, whilst staying comfortable.


----------



## annabot (15 Aug 2012)

Actually the ridgeback goes perfectly well when sitting upright. Hardly loses any speed at all that I noticed probably cause it's so light. So was going to take it provided they could get me a longer stem for it, but they were once again so unhelpful and patronizing and again told me they won't do anything about my bike today, come back tomorrow. I'm so sick of them dragging this out and wasting my precious holiday that I ended up strongly demanding my money back. They had to cave eventually cause I had prepared some court paperwork just in case, as trading standards told me they definitely owe me a refund. Trading standards will investigate them in any case. I'm just glad to have most of my money back, I can get a brand new ridgeback for the same price as their secondhand one one amazon, or I can get a cheaper bike secondhand from gumtree. Nice to have a choice again. Thanks so much for all your comments, they were quite helpful! Very glad I found this forum.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (15 Aug 2012)

You're demanding a refund because your bike is slow? Wow, that's bold.


----------

